# **Official** NBA players are p***ys thread



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Is anybody watching the NBA finals?

This is absolutely disgusting to watch. I can't believe that basketball has come to this. I was wondering if the ball could make down the court 2 consecutive times between fouls?

I mean come on, these guys fall over if somebody looks at them wrong. I have never seen a bigger bunch of p***ys. These guys are constantly calling foul on somebody else and whining about somebody brushing against them. I don't think your allowed to even defend against the guy with the ball anymore. Hell, if somebody farted in the stands they might start flailing around like somebody broke thier arm.

NBA players shouldn't even be allowed to call themselves men, no real men are that fragile.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

DUDE DONT TOUCH ME !!!!! FOULLLLLLL (gay voice)


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> DUDE DONT TOUCH ME !!!!! FOULLLLLLL (gay voice)


haha thats pretty much it right there.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Times have changed from when these two teams were in the finals last.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I think it's more because if they can get the foul it's a chance for two points. I don't watch basketball at all so I may be completely off.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

GMW said:


> I think it's more because if they can get the foul it's a chance for two points. I don't watch basketball at all so I may be completely off.


I think your right but I seriously wonder sometimes if these dudes actually get hurt from the cat scratches and stubbed toes. They should be ashamed of themselves.



MLS said:


> Times have changed from when these two teams were in the finals last.


Makes me wish that Magic and Bird still played, those were real players man.


----------



## panthony (Nov 12, 2006)

It's not the players making the calls but the refs. I watched a short documentary about how when Magic and Bird played the NBA started changing the rules about fouling and ratings went up. Then with Jordan again the NBA made major rule changes and ratings again soared, now after all the rules tweaking, trying to make the game more appealing to sponsors and endorsers the flow of the game has been ruined.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Today's NBA is soft, I agree. Teams are looking for fouls now and the Spurs tried it numerous times throughout this year's playoffs


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

The only good part of the finals so far is the old Bird/Magic highlights. The only reason why I saw any of it is because they had it on at work. I quit watching NBA about 8 years ago. Although these guys are great athletes, I do believe they're a bunch of pretty-boy pu$$ies. I guess they're just taking advantage of the rule system though, so who's really to blame? Ah hell, I don't watch it anyway.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Just by making this thread you fouled 6 players. You really should be more careful.

Luckily I have no interest in watching basketball but if what you are saying is true that is just sad.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The NBA is/was loaded with good lines for your sports book. Hockey is still the ultimate team based sport for me, especially playing it since I was 10 and even now in university/college.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hell yeah, Hockey all the way. It's the only sport I can actually sit and watch, and be excited about. Basketball is boring and annoying. Baseball...just lame. Rugby: what the hell is going on? Football = ultimate borefactor. Hockey never really stops. There are no fouls, there are fights. Okay, there are penalties, but still... they have fights! and the refs let them settle it like men. they are carrying around sticks and blades, but they toss the stick, throw down gloves, and duke it out. Those are men. And hey, try fighting on skates. That's tough shit. Fighting's just a part of the game in Hockey. I watched an exhibition game where the Sharks were supposed to play the Blues. The Blues couldn't make it, so the Sharks split up and scrimmaged against their own team. I never would have expected this, but these two guys on the same team got into a fight. At first I thought it was for show, then I saw blood spraying out one guy's nose, and all over the ice. The dude's nose was broken! I'm getting all excited. Sorry this was so long, but pro sports have all gone to hell, and the only one that's holding strong to its roots is barely able to keep its head above water. 

I say, support Hockey. The man sport.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm not a huge NBA fan, but I do know with certainty that the guys who play are not truly pussies. They don't get hurt from the fouls. I'm torn on the subject. The players are "acting" pretending that the contact produced more harm than it seems in order to get that foul called on them. Sometimes, it does take pretty good skill to make an offensive player get an offensive foul called because it's difficult for a defensive player to get himself into that kind of position to get the call. Other times, it's just lame.

I understand that at this point in the game, these guys are super hungry for the win. I mean, it's the championships. They'll do whatever it takes to win. They aren't breaking the rules...just taking advantage of how fouls are called. I'm not saying it's right though. It does take away from the integrity of the players and the sport a bit, which is why I'm torn on the subject. It also depends on the refs though. Some games you watch, the refs allow a lot of contact in general, whereas in other games, they are foul happy. So a lot of times it's still pretty situational.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree, it's so ******* annoying because if someone is running and you bump them just a little bit they call a foul.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

So you bring up NBA players being pussies in the same game when Pierce goes out of the game with a wrenched knee...had to be carried off the court, yet he gets it taped and comes back and leads his team to victory?

I fail to see your point.

Trying to get a foul call = trying to win. Why would you not try and draw a foul to get some free throws? :confused03:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't think they players are sissies, but the calls are sissified!

It's like that in some soccer, though. In the MLS, they call ***** fouls, but in the European leagues, you have to foul a lot harder to get a call.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

kds13 said:


> So you bring up NBA players being pussies in the same game when Pierce goes out of the game with a wrenched knee...had to be carried off the court, yet he gets it taped and comes back and leads his team to victory?
> 
> I fail to see your point.
> 
> Trying to get a foul call = trying to win. Why would you not try and draw a foul to get some free throws? :confused03:


Pretty much everyone is questioning the severity of his injury.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

kds13 said:


> So you bring up NBA players being pussies in the same game when Pierce goes out of the game with a wrenched knee...had to be carried off the court, yet he gets it taped and comes back and leads his team to victory?
> 
> I fail to see your point.
> 
> Trying to get a foul call = trying to win. Why would you not try and draw a foul to get some free throws? :confused03:


Basketball fan kds?

I tend to believe that Pierce was being a sissy and didn't hurt his knee as bad as he made it seem. IMO he was going for the sympathy. Listen to his interview after the game, he says something like this, " When I got back to the locker room I realized that I could put weight on it and move around so I taped it up and came back out ".....surely if he would have stopped crying and flailing around he would have realized he could stand on it and move while he was still on the court. The guy was actually crying. IMO he was looking for the sympathy and recognition that he had toughed it out. If he wouldn't have made a scene about it he wouldn't have got the heroes treatment and praise for " gutting it out ".

I have blown my knee out and I didn't cry. This guy actually freaking cried. I shredded my cartlidge so bad that they removed all of the cartlidge in my left knee AND I tore my ACL AND MCL. I have had surgery on it several times actually because its so shot out. My point is, I DIDN'T CRY and I actually injured myself, he maybe has a sprain. 

My point as far as drawing fouls is that its absolutely ruining the integrity and flow of the game. I understand trying to get an edge but you can't tell me its neccesary to bitch about every single time somebody brushes against them. The ball doesn't even make it down the court several consecutive times between fouls. It's way too extreme.

I don't mean to sound like I'm being a dick to you kds, its just that I'm passionate about my distaste for the modern NBA era. I have decided that I will never again watch the sport because the way they play the game now disgusts me.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate basketball for that reason. They are the biggest b****es when it comes to getting fouled. It seems to me like a lot of professional sports are like that now though. Look at the MLB, if a guy gets a bruise he is on the injured list for like 3 or 4 weeks. Come on do you really need to sit out for a bruise. This is why I like high school and college sports so much better. Players aren't pussies like they are when they are pro. If you're injured but you can still play then you play you don't sit out for 3 weeks because you got a bruise on your leg.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Aw come on, Pierce got hurt? He's the only dude I like!

And don't bring up soccer cause it's a completely different case!


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

As for the fouling situation, you also need to see the problem in the players' eyes. These guys are playing and they are playing tough. It's not like they half asses go out there and just throw the ball up. Now, in the intensity of the game, someone on the other team drives in and you get called for the foul. You didn't like the call, but there's nothing you can do about it.

Later, it's your turn to drive in, you go and miss and get bumped, brushed, hit, tapped, whatever you want to call it. You feel like it was not much different than the foul that got called on you not too long ago and so yes, you complain. How can you not? You have to remember that we are just spectators and while it may not look like a guy was really fouled, the players themselves might have felt something different. The pressure, the intensity, and the excitement of the game will surely cloud plenty of players' judgement of if they were really fouled. And no, you can't really make an argument about players in the past not complaining as much because fouls were much much more lenient back then.

This type of complaining obviously doesn't jsut happen in basketball. Look at the NFL where receivers are now CONSTANTLY looking for passing interference flags since the rules became tighter. I'm sure plenty of soccer players complain about yellow cards.

Now of course, not every foul is like that, but I can imagine a good chunk of the foul situation is.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Aw come on, Pierce got hurt? He's the only dude I like!
> 
> And don't bring up soccer cause it's a completely different case!


Well he got "hurt" but he only missed a couple minutes and then came right back out. He went from being carried off the court to playing again so most everyoe was wondering how hurt he was.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Basketball fan kds?
> 
> I tend to believe that Pierce was being a sissy and didn't hurt his knee as bad as he made it seem. IMO he was going for the sympathy. Listen to his interview after the game, he says something like this, " When I got back to the locker room I realized that I could put weight on it and move around so I taped it up and came back out ".....surely if he would have stopped crying and flailing around he would have realized he could stand on it and move while he was still on the court. The guy was actually crying. IMO he was looking for the sympathy and recognition that he had toughed it out. If he wouldn't have made a scene about it he wouldn't have got the heroes treatment and praise for " gutting it out ".
> 
> ...


I feel the same as you for the most part, except I believe the whole crying thing might have had something to do with being at the NBA finals, and for all he knew, he might be done for the series. He may have been more worried about a possible injury that might affect his ability to perform and not necessarily crying in pain. I don't like defending these guys because I'm about as impassionate about modern basketball as you might be, but they're definitely athletes nonetheless, which I have to respect.


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

pretending to be hurt in the nba and in soccer is just like Bas Rutten vs Jason Delucia http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...video/x82e1_bas-rutten-vs-jason-delucia_sport

(jason pretends bas hits him in the groin/face when he didnt)
(skip to 5:50 to see wat im talkin about)

and if you say its different how? he pretends to be hurt to get an advantage, its what they do too, just in this case we think its pathetic and bas makes him pay for it


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Football (soccer) is worse. So many people taking dives.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

As soon as the stop allowing the 4-5-6 travel to superstars ill start caring again. Not to memtion Yao gets raped every night and gets maybe 1/8 of the calls. Yet if Kobe or LJ gets a slight touch its a foul. i could go on.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Biggest shame is marketing and its a main reason of it all ... Look at Beckham , there are tons and tons of better player but he sells and gets like 10000000000$ a year .. Not Fair at allbut like 2pac would say but hey thats the way it is

and for the negative rep i got from telling this.. 

i am your father and suck it...

I am very happy for the Celtic´s .. they earned that title


----------

